# Contributory parent Visa - sub class 173 or 143 ?



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

One of my daughters has been studying, living and working in Australia since 2006 and is now a PR.
Her father and I are thinking of obtaining visas that allow us to travel in and out of Australia at anytime without having to make frequent applications for visitor visas.
While searching the different kinds of visas available to parents of PRs (and who are not looking to settling there at anytime) I found the above two subclasses of the Contributory parent Visa.
1.) Should I directly apply for the sub-class 143: whats the average waiting period for grant- until then we cannot visit Oz.
2.) Whats the advantage of getting the 173?
3.) Any other Visa types I may have missed out on? We just want to be able to visit our children anytime we need or want to.The contributory parent visa involves my daughter sponsoring us , and seeing posts on this topic, some big amount Bond is required for 10 years ?
Is there a Visa we can apply for independantly, without need of our daughter financially supporting us, just based on her PR status, that we need to visit her?
Thank-you in anticipation.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

hippieinacloset said:


> One of my daughters has been studying, living and working in Australia since 2006 and is now a PR.
> Her father and I are thinking of obtaining visas that allow us to travel in and out of Australia at anytime without having to make frequent applications for visitor visas.
> While searching the different kinds of visas available to parents of PRs (and who are not looking to settling there at anytime) I found the above two subclasses of the Contributory parent Visa.
> 1.) Should I directly apply for the sub-class 143: whats the average waiting period for grant- until then we cannot visit Oz.
> ...


Hi
it is a big amount , around $100,000 ( which you will never see again) plus a bond which you do get back, less any expenses that they might deduct.
I see you say one if your daughters, there is a balance of family requirement, at least half of your children must be PRs in Australia. 
Here is a link to the information
https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/143.aspx

Depending on your nationality You may be able to get a family sponsored visitor visa for 12 months, it would be much cheaper.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

A standard tourist visa might be your best option.

"Parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents are able to apply for Visitor (Subclass 600) visas to visit Australia for longer. This allows parents who meet the criteria for a Visitor visa to have regular extended visits with their family in Australia without needing to apply for a new visa on each visit.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/600.aspx


----------



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks.
We were given a visitor visa valid for 2 years on our last application. Which was good and a pleasant surprise, given probably because we visit so frequently.
This is I guess a cheaper alternative , but you have to have a confirmed booking with hotels/addresses , and i just wanted to do away with the submission of bank statements, etc, etc.
Countries like the U.S.A , U.K. hand out 5 yr, 10 yr Visas sometimes even when one has just applied for a normal minimum stay visa.


----------



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

CCMS said:


> A standard tourist visa might be your best option.
> 
> "Parents of Australian citizens and permanent residents are able to apply for Visitor (Subclass 600) visas to visit Australia for longer. This allows parents who meet the criteria for a Visitor visa to have regular extended visits with their family in Australia without needing to apply for a new visa on each visit.
> 
> Visitor visa (subclass 600)


Hi CCMS, Visitor (Subclass 600) is the one we ordinarily get. So I guess the (minor) botheration of ongoing submission of documents everytime for new visas is a small price to pay.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

There is nothing else there at the moment, but things change all the time, so maybe there will be better options in the future. 

A parent visa is really only a viable option if you intend to settle in Australia permanently. Unless you got a 100 k spare that is...

No special visas for " hippies in closets" unfortunately. I reckon there should be...


----------



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> it is a big amount , around $100,000 ( which you will never see again) plus a bond which you do get back, less any expenses that they might deduct.
> I see you say one if your daughters, there is a balance of family requirement, at least half of your children must be PRs in Australia.
> Here is a link to the information
> ...


Yes indeed The Bond is BIG considering we don't want to settle/pay to settle.
So as I replied to CCMS, Visitor (subclass 600) it is for us.


----------



## hippieinacloset (Feb 9, 2008)

CCMS said:


> There is nothing else there at the moment, but things change all the time, so maybe there will be better options in the future.
> 
> A parent visa is really only a viable option if you intend to settle in Australia permanently. Unless you got a 100 k spare that is...
> 
> No special visas for " hippies in closets" unfortunately. I reckon there should be...


Yes there should. Considering Oz is such a liberal country.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

hippieinacloset said:


> Yes there should. Considering Oz is such a liberal country.


 It might come with a condition that you live in Byron Bay or Nimbin..


----------



## mnmeah (Apr 22, 2015)

Can anybody let me know the visa fee involved in contributory parent visa subclass 173? Whre should I lodge the application if I am applying from outside Australia?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

mnmeah said:


> Can anybody let me know the visa fee involved in contributory parent visa subclass 173? Whre should I lodge the application if I am applying from outside Australia? Thanks in advance.


All parent visa applications are to be lodged in Perth.

Application fee primary applicant $ 2490.00 Second instalment $ 29,130.00

www.ausvisa.net.au


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

mnmeah said:


> Can anybody let me know the visa fee involved in contributory parent visa subclass 173? Whre should I lodge the application if I am applying from outside Australia?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The initial application fee is $2,490 and then a second fee of $29,130 will be due before they grant the visa. For the PR 143 visa, there would then be an initial application fee of $325 plus a second fee of $19,420. You can find the fee information on the DIBP website: Fees and charges for visas (make sure to read the "Notes" section at the bottom where the second fees are explained).


----------



## mnmeah (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you very much for your information. I would really appreciate if you let me know to whom the fees will be payable if I pay it by bank cheque/Demand Draft. Should the cheque /DD be made in favour of Department of Immigration and Border Control or Parent Visa Centre (PVC)?


----------



## mnmeah (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,
Is there any mendatory minimum period of stay within Australia for subclass 173 (temporary parent) visa holder out of 2 years temporary visa granted?

Will appreciate if anyone kindly let me know.


----------



## mnmeah (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your clear response.


----------



## Yerevanits (Jun 30, 2015)

How long are the usual wait periods for the visa grant? How long after the second instalment is the visa usually granted?


----------

